# [V] Empire: Total War



## Herbboy (19. März 2009)

Beetlejuice666 am 19.03.2009 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ggf. auch gegen aktuelle Spiele wie GTA 4 , Hawx, Dawn of War2 tauschen....




wärst du auch an sacred2 oder dead space interessiert?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2009)

Beetlejuice666 am 19.03.2009 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 19.03.2009 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm, hab es grad nicht so dolle...  ich überleg es mir. was würdest du dir denn vorstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2009)

Beetlejuice666 am 19.03.2009 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> leg einfach noch GTA 4 dazu oder DoW2...
> 
> ansonsten würds n 10er tun



die beiden spiele hab ich gar nicht 

ich schau mal, ich muss auch erstmal nachsehen, ob mein PC reichen würde ^^  


ps: wenn du vorher nen anderen findest, kannst du es ruhig dem verkaufen


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2009)

Beetlejuice666 am 19.03.2009 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> steht nu im ebay, könnte hier also dicht gemacht werden..



kannst den link ruhig hier posten, ich könnt das auch im titel dann reineditieren.


----------



## Daniel030 (26. März 2009)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande für die die das Game noch nicht haben!

http://cdkey-game.de/specials.php


----------

